# Bluetooth OBD2 scanners???



## joe77 (May 9, 2019)

I've been thinking of getting one for a while and they're pretty inexpensive on Amazon, but there's so many of them out there.
Have any of you had experience with them and what brand would you recommend? 
i found this one site in uk near me -https://ljmcardiagnostics.co.uk/collections/anti-lock-braking-system-abs
any other suggstions??


----------



## joe77 (May 9, 2019)

joe77 said:


> I've been thinking of getting one for a while and they're pretty inexpensive on Amazon, but there's so many of them out there.
> Have any of you had experience with them and what brand would you recommend?
> i found this one site in uk near me -https://ljmcardiagnostics.co.uk/collections/anti-lock-braking-system-abs
> any other suggstions??


https://tradevenue.se
Thank you my issue has been solved,...


----------

